# How long to wait between antibiotics



## halle09 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey everyone,
Halle has a bacterial skin infection that was treated by her vet with clavamox for 10 days. It cleared up but about a week later came back. I began to give her the clavamox while waiting to be able to call the vet (it was the weekend). The vet called in a prescription for a different antibiotic (not sure which one it is, I haven't picked it up yet). My question is, how long should I wait before starting the new antibiotics? 24 hours? A week? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a question to ask your veterinarian. Let him know that you started giving the old antibiotic again, and ask when you should start the new one.


----------



## halle09 (Oct 10, 2015)

Also, I bought new food to start transitioning her to. This new round of antibiotics I am supposed to give her for a month. Should I wait until the month of antibiotics is up and then start the new food transition? I'm just not sure if the new food and medicine would be too much for her body to process. Or can I just go ahead?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It may be easier on the tummy to wait on the food transition. Antibiotics often cause green poop, but so does a food switch. But you won't be able to tell which is causing the problem because you'll have two possible causes. Unless the current food is dangerous in some way (such as containing dried fruit or seeds which is a choking hazard as an example), I would wait until you finish the course of antibiotics and wait for good healthy stools before you start switching.


----------

